# newbie from land downunder



## BUDDHA LOVA (Nov 8, 2005)

hey every1 im from australia n want to no when the growing season is here i have never grew a plant but i have 10 seeds ready to go so can sum1 please take the time to tell me step by step what to do like when to prepare soil when to plant etc.. im planing for out door grow what do i feed it like what nutrines

ps how long will it take months weeks what eva from seed to smokeable

thnx  just wonderin any other aussie growers


----------



## Hick (Nov 8, 2005)

hi "lova"..
here's you a li'l reading on outdoor ops.
Outdoor Guide 

You should get startde digging and amending ASAP, and get those seeds cracked, too. Your plants will start flowering in February and should finish in late April or early May.


----------



## BUDDHA LOVA (Nov 8, 2005)

thanx hick i appreciate u taking time to tell me this information and i will start right away talk 2 u soon bud


----------

